# hitting the rev limiter ?



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

what happens, I've not tried it yet, but does it just hit a soft limit at ~8k rpm, then cut power ? I think from memory the csl auto changed up in manual mode when it got to the rev limiter


----------



## JKRice (Aug 31, 2008)

michaelsk said:


> what happens, I've not tried it yet, but does it just hit a soft limit at ~8k rpm, then cut power ? I think from memory the csl auto changed up in manual mode when it got to the rev limiter


When in R mode is holds it at the limiter, in all other modes it will change up.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Cuts in at 7100rpm in R mode.

Auto changes up a tad early for my liking; about 6,800rpm I think?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

But there was a soft "loss" of power when I hit mine in auto mode


----------

